# Sanrio Amiibo cards (6 pack) back in stock on GAME



## N a t (Nov 29, 2016)

KeatAlex said:


> They're back in stock.
> 
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/animal-crossing-new-leaf-sanrio-amiibo-cards-pack-1733776




They ship internationally, go getem guys!


----------



## pocky (Nov 29, 2016)

Awesome! Thanks for letting us know 

I hope these come to NA soon. I'm curious to see if the NA ones will bring all 6 or if they'll do like the JP packs and bring 2 cards along with a sticker.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 29, 2016)

It's amazing they actually are popular enough to go out of stock, like holy crap. O:


----------



## N a t (Nov 29, 2016)

Corrie said:


> It's amazing they actually are popular enough to go out of stock, like holy crap. O:



I love them so much and I don't even have them yet. I bought card sleeves for them at Walmart today, because the last time I let my sister borrow my Amiibo cards she returned them all scratched up. I like my stuff to stay nice, and these especially need to stay nice.


----------



## N a t (Nov 29, 2016)

Still in stock, bumping for others!


----------



## Orieii (Nov 29, 2016)

Thank you! <3
Do you know if they'll keep restocking this item once sold out?  I still plan to wait a month or two just incase Nintendo surprises us with a NA release


----------



## N a t (Nov 29, 2016)

Orieii said:


> Thank you! <3
> Do you know if they'll keep restocking this item once sold out?  I still plan to wait a month or two just incase Nintendo surprises us with a NA release



No idea. I'm from NA myself. So far, GAME has restocked, but I don't think Amazon ever got a restock.

- - - Post Merge - - -

They may keep restocking it though. I think this is only the 2nd wave to release after the initial release and pre-orders.


----------



## CookieCrossing (Nov 29, 2016)

I just ordered some, so excited


----------



## Bcat (Nov 29, 2016)

aaaaahhhhhh I gotta get on this


----------



## P. Star (Nov 29, 2016)

Yes! Just ordered a pack


----------



## kayleee (Nov 29, 2016)

Just ordered them! Yay thanks


----------



## JustABadKid_ (Nov 29, 2016)

Thank you so much! I had no idea where people were getting Sanrio items from, and now I understand why! I went ahead and bought myself a pack!


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm getting errors using the same payment info and all as last time when it worked


----------



## whatnamenow (Nov 29, 2016)

Petey Piranha said:


> They ship internationally, go getem guys!



You are a hero! thanks.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 29, 2016)

I can't thank you enough for this. I got them for Christmas now I'm so happy


----------



## N a t (Nov 29, 2016)

Thank you for the sweet comments guys', but KeatAlex is the real "Hero" here lol!

- - - Post Merge - - -



AndyP08 said:


> I'm getting errors using the same payment info and all as last time when it worked



I don't think they have a 1 per person rule on GAME. I only tried to order one pack, but I got an error when trying to use a certain payment method. Perhaps just try another payment method if you have one? If not, try emailing GAME. When I had a payment error, I emailed them and they said they fixed it for me, but because I was worried that they might sell out in the time spent waiting for a reply, I just used a different payment method.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 29, 2016)

Petey Piranha said:


> Thank you for the sweet comments guys', but KeatAlex is the real "Hero" here lol!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



My first order was cancelled today and I emailed them but have no reply yet. I put another card into my PayPal just hoping it works. I dunno. When I did that and used a different email kt at least went through so here's to hoping again.


----------



## N a t (Nov 29, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> My first order was cancelled today and I emailed them but have no reply yet. I put another card into my PayPal just hoping it works. I dunno. When I did that and used a different email kt at least went through so here's to hoping again.



Oh man. I'm really sorry to hear your order got cancelled. Yeah, maybe keep trying different emails and payment methods. I'm sure they'll get back to you though, and if they don't, just try again. They're probably super busy right now, and email replies might be delayed. I had to email them twice when I asked for an email containing my order info. But they were really good about getting back to me when I sent them my first email about a site error.


----------



## clueleaf (Nov 29, 2016)

Ahh thank you for letting us know! I've been looking for these everywhere.


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 29, 2016)

Are these packs guaranteed to have one of each villager, or are they random?


----------



## N a t (Nov 29, 2016)

WhitBit said:


> Are these packs guaranteed to have one of each villager, or are they random?



The card packs on GAME are guaranteed to have all 6!

- - - Post Merge - - -

As far as I know, only Japan got 2 packs, but those also came with exclusive stickers. The 6 packs do not have stickers, but they have all 6 characters so...

- - - Post Merge - - -

To be clear, yes, one of each.


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 29, 2016)

Petey Piranha said:


> The card packs on GAME are guaranteed to have all 6!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> As far as I know, only Japan got 2 packs, but those also came with exclusive stickers. The 6 packs do not have stickers, but they have all 6 characters so...



Thank you for the reply! I think it's better to be guaranteed all 6 villagers.


----------



## N a t (Nov 29, 2016)

WhitBit said:


> Thank you for the reply! I think it's better to be guaranteed all 6 villagers.



Most definitely! For once, Japan got the short end of the deal with Nintendo.


----------



## N a t (Nov 30, 2016)

Cards appear to STILL be in stock. Bump for anyone who missed them!


----------



## Rudy (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you so much. ^^


----------



## Snowfell (Nov 30, 2016)

My cards shipped! Hopefully they won't take too long to get here.


----------



## N a t (Nov 30, 2016)

Anotha' bump. Just gonna bump this periodically for a while. These are STILL in stock lol.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 30, 2016)

Snowfell said:


> My cards shipped! Hopefully they won't take too long to get here.



Are you from the US or Canada? o: I'm curious if they have shipped cards out internationally yet.


----------



## bara_no_uta (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm from the US and my cards shipped today! But they were also a pre-order.


----------



## AnnaCerise (Nov 30, 2016)

I ordered thanks!


----------



## N a t (Nov 30, 2016)

bara_no_uta said:


> I'm from the US and my cards shipped today! But they were also a pre-order.



Do you mind telling me when you placed your pre-order? I'm just curious. Hoping mine will ship soon. I placed my order on the 14th of this month.


----------



## Faedrah (Nov 30, 2016)

It refuses to accept any of my payments. I had contacted them before about this, when they first came out for pre-order, and they blamed my bank. Contacted my bank FOUR times, each time telling me there aren't any issues. Which I knew. Because I order internationally all the friggen time. I'm contacting GAME again, and hope they can actually help with this, because I'm awfully tired of this garbage.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 30, 2016)

Faedrah said:


> It refuses to accept any of my payments. I had contacted them before about this, when they first came out for pre-order, and they blamed my bank. Contacted my bank FOUR times, each time telling me there aren't any issues. Which I knew. Because I order internationally all the friggen time. I'm contacting GAME again, and hope they can actually help with this, because I'm awfully tired of this garbage.



Good luck. They're super busy and still haven't replied to my email I sent two days ago.


----------



## N a t (Nov 30, 2016)

Faedrah said:


> It refuses to accept any of my payments. I had contacted them before about this, when they first came out for pre-order, and they blamed my bank. Contacted my bank FOUR times, each time telling me there aren't any issues. Which I knew. Because I order internationally all the friggen time. I'm contacting GAME again, and hope they can actually help with this, because I'm awfully tired of this garbage.



I'm sorry it isn't working out for you.  When you say you made multiple payments, I assume you mean you used different methods? If not, I'd try different methods. Cards, accounts... Or maybe you have a close friend or family member that can place the order for you, with their info, and you can just pay them back. I'd try that too...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I did have a payment error, where the site refused to take my visa card. So, I borrowed my mom's Paypal account. I did contact GAME about the site error with my card though, and I didn't try it since I had obviously already ordered with a different payment method, so it's possible that their site is still picky about what you pay with.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Didn't try it after they said they fixed the error


----------



## clueleaf (Nov 30, 2016)

I have a couple of questions,
I bought a pack today from GAME with PayPal.

1.) I live in the US, when do you think I'll receive my package in the mail?
2.) I received a payment confirmation from PayPal, but not from GAME. Was I supposed to get one from GAME as well? (It's a bit early, so I may receive it later, but I figured I would ask).


----------



## Faedrah (Dec 1, 2016)

Multiple methods, yup. I have tried Paypal, and same thing. I contacted them when these initially went on pre-sale, and they were aware of the problem then. Did nothing about it. I sent an email last week. Nothing done. Sent an email yesterday, nothing. Chatted today. Nothing. I have literally never had anything like this happen before, and I shop online for virtually everything from all over the world. This is the second worst customer experience I've ever had.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Dec 1, 2016)

I also had a payment issue the first time I ordered. I had an order confirmation which led me to believe everything was fine. They never sent me an email or anything and I just found out in an email, 9 days after my order, that it was cancelled. I chat with someone and they said they couldn't go into detail and just said it was a payment issue. I reordered again with another card this time, shows its been charged.. haven't received any email that it's shipped. I'm really hoping there's no problem this time.. :/


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 1, 2016)

NeonxVandal said:


> I also had a payment issue the first time I ordered. I had an order confirmation which led me to believe everything was fine. They never sent me an email or anything and I just found out in an email, 9 days after my order, that it was cancelled. I chat with someone and they said they couldn't go into detail and just said it was a payment issue. I reordered again with another card this time, shows its been charged.. haven't received any email that it's shipped. I'm really hoping there's no problem this time.. :/



I'm at the same place. Linked a new card to pay with and got a confirmation email a few days ago that the order is placed. We shall see.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I get three packs of Welcome Amiibo cards that arrive tomorrow so I'll be preoccupied anyway as far as Animal Crossing goes.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Dec 1, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> I'm at the same place. Linked a new card to pay with and got a confirmation email a few days ago that the order is placed. We shall see.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I get three packs of Welcome Amiibo cards that arrive tomorrow so I'll be preoccupied anyway as far as Animal Crossing goes.



Fingers crossed!~


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm still waiting for mine to ship. SMH.


----------



## N a t (Dec 1, 2016)

Faedrah said:


> Multiple methods, yup. I have tried Paypal, and same thing. I contacted them when these initially went on pre-sale, and they were aware of the problem then. Did nothing about it. I sent an email last week. Nothing done. Sent an email yesterday, nothing. Chatted today. Nothing. I have literally never had anything like this happen before, and I shop online for virtually everything from all over the world. This is the second worst customer experience I've ever had.



That is crazy. I have no idea what the problem is. Everyone else has had at least an okay experience with GAME from what I've heard. I don't really have a lot of advice to give, no one else has had this problem. I'm so sorry. My last suggestions are to ask someone else to order for you, or to buy them elsewhere. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



KeatAlex said:


> I'm still waiting for mine to ship. SMH.



SAME D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



clueleaf said:


> I have a couple of questions,
> I bought a pack today from GAME with PayPal.
> 
> 1.) I live in the US, when do you think I'll receive my package in the mail?
> 2.) I received a payment confirmation from PayPal, but not from GAME. Was I supposed to get one from GAME as well? (It's a bit early, so I may receive it later, but I figured I would ask).



1.) Some people from the US and Canada have said that an order from game may take up to 3-6 weeks, but I'm sure it varies.
2.) I believe you are supposed to get an email from them, but it might take time. If you become concerned or impatient, try emailing them through their help section. Although some people have had trouble contacting GAME, that doesn't necessarily mean you will.


----------



## Faedrah (Dec 1, 2016)

Don't know where else to get them, being as I'm Canadian and don't have access to Nintendo's UK shipping.


----------



## Corrie (Dec 2, 2016)

Faedrah said:


> Don't know where else to get them, being as I'm Canadian and don't have access to Nintendo's UK shipping.



Dunno if you have tried this but you could try purchasing one of the prepaid visas or mastercard gift cards. I use the mastercard ones and it worked for me!


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 2, 2016)

*cries because has more than enough money to buy a pack, but parents hate ordering things online and shipping*


----------



## Espers (Dec 3, 2016)

My order is still in the packing stage. I hope it ships out next week since the wait is killing me D:
Plus I just ordered HHD with the nfc reader so I'll be reader when they get here!


----------



## Espers (Dec 5, 2016)

Just got an e-mail from them saying my ordered has been shipped! It took a while but looks like they are finally on the way.

Also a question for anyone's order that has shipped. Did the city you stay in show in the part with your address? Everything else is correct on mine but the city is not part of the address shown. I e-mailed them with my full address and they said everything was ok and I read that the post office will goes by the zip anyway so as long as the street address is correct it should still get here.


----------



## Claude (Dec 5, 2016)

The customer service reps lie. When I asked about my cards through chat on Friday, the rep told me they had just been shipped that day. I just got an email saying they were shipped today, not Friday.


----------



## Snow (Dec 5, 2016)

Espers said:


> Just got an e-mail from them saying my ordered has been shipped! It took a while but looks like they are finally on the way.
> 
> Also a question for anyone's order that has shipped. Did the city you stay in show in the part with your address? Everything else is correct on mine but the city is not part of the address shown. I e-mailed them with my full address and they said everything was ok and I read that the post office will goes by the zip anyway so as long as the street address is correct it should still get here.



My address has always looked a disaster on their site and order confirmations, but the packages have always been fine. I've never had a problem getting one of my orders.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Dec 5, 2016)

Mine shipped today! I'm in Canada. I hope they arrive within 4-6 days like it said c:


----------



## Espers (Dec 5, 2016)

Snow said:


> My address has always looked a disaster on their site and order confirmations, but the packages have always been fine. I've never had a problem getting one of my orders.


Ok that's good to know. Now I'll just have to be on the lookout for them within the next few week/weeks I guess.


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 5, 2016)

Mine shipped today too! Finally.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 5, 2016)

Mine too! Yay! I don't care how long it takes now. I at least know I'll be getting them


----------



## miraxe (Dec 5, 2016)

Mine should be here any day now! This is much, much easier than waiting for people to sell the items I'm looking for haha.


----------



## N a t (Dec 5, 2016)

Mine also shipped guys! Yay for us! I guess today was just one of those days~


----------



## Corrie (Dec 5, 2016)

Even if it takes a while to arrive, it's just good news to hear they shipped!!


----------



## Espers (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm happy to read that so many orders have shipped out today!
Now that HHD with my reader should be here tomorrow I'm ready to get my hands on those cards.


----------



## RainbowPanda (Dec 8, 2016)

Mine have arrived already  Nobody was home so we'll pick them up at the post office tomorrow *~*


----------



## Orieii (Dec 8, 2016)

I wish I had money to purchase some TTwTT Super jelly of you guys <3


----------



## shunishu (Dec 8, 2016)

i got mine yesterday


----------



## Bcat (Dec 8, 2016)

They canceled my order.  I'm so upset.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 8, 2016)

RainbowPanda said:


> Mine have arrived already  Nobody was home so we'll pick them up at the post office tomorrow *~*



When did you order?


----------



## Jade_Amell (Dec 8, 2016)

Mine hasn't arrived yet. I'm giving them at least another week before I do a reverse payment on Paypal. =\ It should have arrived by now. And I ordered mine on the 14th, got the shipping/sent confirmation on the 29th of November. x.X


----------



## NeonxVandal (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm getting mine too! I ordered on the 29th, received the shipping email last Sunday


----------



## planetvirgo (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm still waiting on my cards from GAME which I ordered Monday. It was about $17 to ship and convert from pounds to CAD, but I'm looking forward to getting them.


----------



## Bunlily (Dec 9, 2016)

I ordered mine yesterday, got the e-mail that it has shipped today but with all the negative reviews I've read about them, i'm not believing anything until i actually see the cards in my hand. ;^;


----------



## derpymayor (Dec 9, 2016)

I couldn't figure out how to order them from game. Ended up buying two of the Japanese packs off eBay tonight. Hopefully I get a few I want.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 9, 2016)

derpymayor said:


> I couldn't figure out how to order them from game. Ended up buying two of the Japanese packs off eBay tonight. Hopefully I get a few I want.



I used paypal to pay, but my credit card was linked. They cancelled it. So then I linked my debit card to paypal and it went through. As of Monday, they shipped. If you didn't pay through paypal and you're in the US, do it. I think that's really the only way for you to.


----------



## misspiggy95 (Dec 9, 2016)

I ordered mine last weekend, and received an email saying they shipped on monday, but there is no way for me to track where it is>.<
I havent gotten mine in the mail yet


----------



## moss_asteri (Dec 9, 2016)

- Ordered on Nov 17 (US)/Nov 18 (UK)
- Packed on Nov 29 (US)
- FINALLY shipped on Dec 5 (US)

Why?! I just want my cards.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 9, 2016)

misspiggy95 said:


> I ordered mine last weekend, and received an email saying they shipped on monday, but there is no way for me to track where it is>.<
> I havent gotten mine in the mail yet



Same. Nowhere for me to track. If it truly starts taking weeks, I'll email them again.


----------



## misspiggy95 (Dec 9, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> Same. Nowhere for me to track. If it truly starts taking weeks, I'll email them again.



Same, Im gonna give it one more week, since its shipping internationally, before I send an email. 

everyone keep updated to see if we start getting orders.
Seems like they are out of stock again.
Hopefully I get mine soon, I ordered 3 packs thinking they came in packs randomly like the others, so I told some friends Id give them my other packs.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 10, 2016)

misspiggy95 said:


> Same, Im gonna give it one more week, since its shipping internationally, before I send an email.
> 
> everyone keep updated to see if we start getting orders.
> Seems like they are out of stock again.
> Hopefully I get mine soon, I ordered 3 packs thinking they came in packs randomly like the others, so I told some friends Id give them my other packs.



I ordered one pack. First time it was cancellled. Reordered right after. I was told it shipped on Monday like many others said, so I'm still going to give it some time since it is coming from the UK.


----------



## faceburn (Dec 10, 2016)

It sold out now so I can't see the price, but for those in the U.S, how much did you guys pay for it?


----------



## misspiggy95 (Dec 10, 2016)

faceburn said:


> It sold out now so I can't see the price, but for those in the U.S, how much did you guys pay for it?



They were 5 pounds per pack, so about 7.50 US dollars plus tax and shipping


----------



## Bunlily (Dec 10, 2016)

faceburn said:


> It sold out now so I can't see the price, but for those in the U.S, how much did you guys pay for it?



I paid $12.84 in total for mine. I also purchased using my Paypal since it wouldn't let me use my debit card.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 10, 2016)

Cinmoobun said:


> I paid $12.84 in total for mine. I also purchased using my Paypal since it wouldn't let me use my debit card.



Same. Had to do through paypal. Just $12.00 for 6 cards I want from overseas is fine with me though.


----------



## Warszawa (Dec 10, 2016)

I've seen GAME stock a lot of the new cards but never Sanrio, sadly. I dunno if they'll ever put them out in store but I hope so!


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 10, 2016)

Warszawa said:


> I've seen GAME stock a lot of the new cards but never Sanrio, sadly. I dunno if they'll ever put them out in store but I hope so!



I live in the US so I don't hold onto hope they'll be in store or available here.


----------



## LunaLight (Dec 10, 2016)

Has anybody received theirs yet? I ordered mine a week ago (was $10 total, didn't have to use paypal) and have been checking the mail anxiously but haven't gotten them yet. Just curious if anybody has gotten their pack yet and how long it took.


----------



## Kazzy25 (Dec 10, 2016)

LunaLight said:


> Has anybody received theirs yet? I ordered mine a week ago (was $10 total, didn't have to use paypal) and have been checking the mail anxiously but haven't gotten them yet. Just curious if anybody has gotten their pack yet and how long it took.



My first order got cancelled and much like Andy above, I reordered them immediately as I saw they were still in stock. After waiting almost 5 days without a shipping or cancel notice, I reached out to customer service. Two days later they shipped and also that same day, customer service responded to me, confirmed they shipped, and that it could take up to 21 days to reach where I'm at in the US. Hoping it really doesn't take that long! I've been checking the mail everyday, lol.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 10, 2016)

It's going to take a bit to ship, so I plan to just be patient. I'm so glad I don't have to order anymore of these. This item is a pain to obtain.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 10, 2016)

God damn it, I wish Game didn't ship internationally.

Nobody in the UK can get them because everyone from other countries are snapping them up....


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 10, 2016)

Jarrad said:


> God damn it, I wish Game didn't ship internationally.
> 
> Nobody in the UK can get them because everyone from other countries are snapping them up....



Are all other sites in the UK out of stock? Game is the only place I can get them for a reasonable price.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 10, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> Are all other sites in the UK out of stock? Game is the only place I can get them for a reasonable price.



Yup, can't even get 'em off amazon. 

I've been able to buy the welcome amiibo cards from amazon, but we're limited to 2 packs per person -_-


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 10, 2016)

Jarrad said:


> Yup, can't even get 'em off amazon.
> 
> I've been able to buy the welcome amiibo cards from amazon, but we're limited to 2 packs per person -_-



Aw yeah. I'm noticing in the US that WA cards are harder to find in store now. I completed the set while I could find enough cards in store luckily


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 10, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> Aw yeah. I'm noticing in the US that WA cards are harder to find in store now. I completed the set while I could find enough cards in store luckily



Ah, in the UK there were never enough around launch to do that. Our local game stores don't even stock them so the only way to get them is either online from Amazon or Game themselves. 

People are charging ?4 per card on Ebay right now, when a pack of 3 costs ?3.49. It's really shallow haha. I hope this isn't like the amiibo crisis all over again.


----------



## usnwifelw (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm in the US and ordered the Sanrio cards and a pack of regular Welcome Amiibo cards on 11/18.  The regular cards shipped within a day or two and I got them exactly 2 weeks later. Since Thanksgiving was during those two weeks, it might have played a part in the timing.  My Sanrio cards shipped Tuesday (12/6) so I'm not expecting them for at least another week.


----------



## LunaLight (Dec 10, 2016)

usnwifelw said:


> I'm in the US and ordered the Sanrio cards and a pack of regular Welcome Amiibo cards on 11/18.  The regular cards shipped within a day or two and I got them exactly 2 weeks later. Since Thanksgiving was during those two weeks, it might have played a part in the timing.  My Sanrio cards shipped Tuesday (12/6) so I'm not expecting them for at least another week.



I don't think the Sanrio cards even became available until November 28, which is why it might've taken so long. It was up for preorder.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> God damn it, I wish Game didn't ship internationally.
> 
> Nobody in the UK can get them because everyone from other countries are snapping them up....



Well lucky for you, there are packs you can get physically at the shop. Everyone's getting them because Nintendo is being dumb by not releasing them for NA.


----------



## usnwifelw (Dec 10, 2016)

LunaLight said:


> I don't think the Sanrio cards even became available until November 28, which is why it might've taken so long. It was up for preorder.



You're right. I totally forgot about that.


----------



## Cottonball (Dec 11, 2016)

does anyone know how much it is for them?


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 11, 2016)

Cottonball said:


> does anyone know how much it is for them?



I'm in the US so altogether it was a bit over $12 for me through paypal since I am doing international delivery. They're out of stock right now though. I did it because I'm guaranteed all 6 and then I'm done with it and plus it isn't available in the US, so only those who really want it are importing it.


----------



## Bunlily (Dec 11, 2016)

Cottonball said:


> does anyone know how much it is for them?



I paid $12.84 in total for mine.


----------



## whatnamenow (Dec 11, 2016)

Whooo! Mine arived in the post  9 days after i placed the order. keep the hope up people


----------



## Bunlily (Dec 11, 2016)

whatnamenow said:


> Whooo! Mine arived in the post  9 days after i placed the order. keep the hope up people



Wow, grats! Are you located in the USA? And if so, are you on the East coast or?


----------



## whatnamenow (Dec 11, 2016)

Cinmoobun said:


> Wow, grats! Are you located in the USA? And if so, are you on the East coast or?



Thanks! No i am located in the Netherlands(europe) so it ins't that far away.


----------



## Claude (Dec 11, 2016)

Jarrad said:


> God damn it, I wish Game didn't ship internationally.
> 
> Nobody in the UK can get them because everyone from other countries are snapping them up....



Wow, you're rude. They've been available for preorder for weeks and weeks. You had plenty of time to get yours, and you didn't. That's not the fault of people from other countries. It's yours.


----------



## Bunlily (Dec 11, 2016)

whatnamenow said:


> Thanks! No i am located in the Netherlands(europe) so it ins't that far away.



Ahh, that explains why you got them so quickly. ;P I should have probably had mine shipped to my boyfriend and then had him ship them to me via some sort of express delivery since he lives in the Netherlands as well. D:


----------



## whatnamenow (Dec 11, 2016)

Cinmoobun said:


> Ahh, that explains why you got them so quickly. ;P I should have probably had mine shipped to my boyfriend and then had him ship them to me via some sort of express delivery since he lives in the Netherlands as well. D:



Yeah that woud be way better! Also i only had to pay 6 Euro. 5 for the card and 1 for shipping


----------



## piercedhorizon (Dec 11, 2016)

I only place around me that has Welcome Amiibo cards is Toys R Us. Not even Walmart, Target or Game Stop had them. THey didnt even send those places Series 4 :c


----------



## misspiggy95 (Dec 12, 2016)

piercedhorizon said:


> I only place around me that has Welcome Amiibo cards is Toys R Us. Not even Walmart, Target or Game Stop had them. THey didnt even send those places Series 4 :c



A lot of the stores around me are sold out now.
The target next to my house had 3 packs of welcome amiibo in their stockroom, and I made them get all 3 out for me to buy xD


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Dec 12, 2016)

piercedhorizon said:


> I only place around me that has Welcome Amiibo cards is Toys R Us. Not even Walmart, Target or Game Stop had them. THey didnt even send those places Series 4 :c



Nintendo haven't done well with this release I don't think. Over here, the cards have been out of stock more than they've been in.
In the end I just went and traded for the ones I needed, we only get 3 to a pack so it's extra hard


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 12, 2016)

i ordered them pretty early on and they shipped november 30th (my birthday actually aha...) but they haven't arrived yet. i live in california for reference. good thing i haven't even been playing and have finals to focus on.


----------



## misspiggy95 (Dec 12, 2016)

Honestly I just wish their system worked a bit more like UPS, that way you can track where it actually is. We would have a better sense of security. 
I look back everyday at my order and just see "Shipped", Im not really aware of where it could be.
I sort of hope that they at least arrive before Christmas, so I can gift my 2 extra packs to some friends.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 12, 2016)

So, here's a question; how long do you guys think these will be sold? I know they're limited edition.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 12, 2016)

Bcat said:


> So, here's a question; how long do you guys think these will be sold? I know they're limited edition.



Idk I snatched em while I could


----------



## misspiggy95 (Dec 12, 2016)

Bcat said:


> So, here's a question; how long do you guys think these will be sold? I know they're limited edition.



Well they sold out again online, who knows when they will restock next. 
At least through the holiday season most likely.
I wonder if they will make anymore limited edition cards in the future.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 12, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> Idk I snatched em while I could



I'm ok with not getting them before Christmas, I thought I'd wait until the new year for the hype to die down I just wish we knew how long these would be in stores >.<


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 12, 2016)

Bcat said:


> I'm ok with not getting them before Christmas, I thought I'd wait until the new year for the hype to die down I just wish we knew how long these would be in stores >.<



Yeah I still don't have them. They've just shipped last week. That's all the info I have lol.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 12, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> Yeah I still don't have them. They've just shipped last week. That's all the info I have lol.



at least yours shipped. They canceled mine. Game.uk sucks they treat all their international customers like crap


----------



## LuciaMew (Dec 13, 2016)

Jarrad said:


> God damn it, I wish Game didn't ship internationally.
> 
> Nobody in the UK can get them because everyone from other countries are snapping them up....


Can't they just order it directly from Nintendo if they live in UK? Everything is in stock on there.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Dec 13, 2016)

LuciaMew said:


> Can't they just order it directly from Nintendo if they live in UK? Everything is in stock on there.



They haven't been. I put in an order while the welcome amiibo cards were were in stock, supposidly. Had to cancel my order as it turned out they actually didn't have the stock.


----------



## Snow (Dec 13, 2016)

LuciaMew said:


> Can't they just order it directly from Nintendo if they live in UK? Everything is in stock on there.



Agree, the cards have never gone out of stock on Nintendo.com. But -- they limit one per customer and if you don't order more stuff the shipping probably makes it expensive. I would prefer to be able to walk into a store and buy a pack myself. But this is on Nintendo for controlling quantity tbh. It's their favorite thing to do since forever.


----------



## LuciaMew (Dec 13, 2016)

Snow said:


> Agree, the cards have never gone out of stock on Nintendo.com. But -- they limit one per customer and if you don't order more stuff the shipping probably makes it expensive. I would prefer to be able to walk into a store and buy a pack myself. But this is on Nintendo for controlling quantity tbh. It's their favorite thing to do since forever.



Yep and it have spread to many other retailers too @.@ I mean, c'mon there are 100 cards in each series and they are blind packs, when do they expect players to finish the whole series if they limit only 3-5 pack per costumer/order? #.# NA Nintendo don't even sell them.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 13, 2016)

Bcat said:


> at least yours shipped. They canceled mine. Game.uk sucks they treat all their international customers like crap



Yeah my first order got cancelled. Took the second try for it to ship.


----------



## disneydorky (Dec 13, 2016)

I pre-ordered mine and they still haven't come, I'm starting to get a little worried. :/


----------



## estypest (Dec 13, 2016)

I ordered mine from the nintendo.co.uk store, about ?7 with the postage but all fine, arrived quickly too. I feel for those who can't get the cards, and it's a bit shady on Games front. Then again, nintendo are terrible for stock and creating these problems.


----------



## Snow (Dec 13, 2016)

disneydorky said:


> I pre-ordered mine and they still haven't come, I'm starting to get a little worried. :/



Were they marked shipped yet? They ship everything surface and holiday mail is slowing everything down. When I buy used books from the UK that go surface it can take up to 3 weeks.


----------



## Snowfell (Dec 13, 2016)

I preordered mine on 11/11 and they supposedly shipped on the 30th, but they haven't arrived yet. I don't know if I should contact Game yet or not since it is the holidays and they are coming from overseas.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Dec 13, 2016)

Got mine yesterday in the mail. 
So it took about a week since the 'shipped' email!

P.S. I was checking up on it almost everyday via the online chat with customer service, making sure my order was fine and going to ship since the first order was cancelled. 
On my 3rd time chatting with them, the agent told me the shipping was delayed because they were still trying to get the Black Friday orders out. I got the shipped email a couple of days after that chat.


----------



## misspiggy95 (Dec 13, 2016)

NeonxVandal said:


> Got mine yesterday in the mail.
> So it took about a week since the 'shipped' email!
> 
> P.S. I was checking up on it almost everyday via the online chat with customer service, making sure my order was fine and going to ship since the first order was cancelled.
> On my 3rd time chatting with them, the agent told me the shipping was delayed because they were still trying to get the Black Friday orders out. I got the shipped email a couple of days after that chat.


Are you in the UK or did you get yours shipped to the US?


----------



## NeonxVandal (Dec 13, 2016)

misspiggy95 said:


> Are you in the UK or did you get yours shipped to the US?



I'm in the US.


----------



## Bunlily (Dec 14, 2016)

NeonxVandal said:


> I'm in the US.



East Coast or?


----------



## Corrie (Dec 14, 2016)

I ordered mine Nov 15, packaged Nov 29 and shipped Dec 5. Havent arrived yet but I'm being patient. It's an international shipping so it should take some time.


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 14, 2016)

Corrie said:


> I ordered mine Nov 15, packaged Nov 29 and shipped Dec 5. Havent arrived yet but I'm being patient. It's an international shipping so it should take some time.



I agree it should take time, but I'm wondering how they shipped it because ive had stuff from the UK arrive faster with ground shipping. I recieved faceplates for my 3ds on the 9th of this month after it shipped sat the 3rd.


----------



## Snowfell (Dec 14, 2016)

I saw a post on tumblr this morning from someone that contacted Game about their order that hasn't arrivedyet and they told her it could take 21 days, not the 3-6 the estimated in the shipping notice.


----------



## matt (Dec 14, 2016)

It's usually very busy at christmas so allow extra time for shipping abroad


----------



## misspiggy95 (Dec 15, 2016)

Just got mine in the mail!


----------



## Corrie (Dec 15, 2016)

misspiggy95 said:


> Just got mine in the mail!



Congrats!! Where do you reside?


----------



## misspiggy95 (Dec 15, 2016)

Corrie said:


> Congrats!! Where do you reside?



Im on the West coast of the US!


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 15, 2016)

misspiggy95 said:


> Im on the West coast of the US!



Praying I arrive home today to a surprise. They shipped 11 days ago and I expect it to take even longer but it'd be nice.


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 15, 2016)

misspiggy95 said:


> Just got mine in the mail!



Yass they're arriving!!!


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 15, 2016)

nice to see they're arriving to the west coast!! i'm also on the west coast, but going on 15 days now and still haven't received mine. my friend who lives in the same city also hasn't received hers yet. hopefully soon! i just want to know they didn't get lost.


----------



## Daisy0717 (Dec 15, 2016)

I ordered a pack from Japan and recieved it after a month, in the last two days of the 2 week long expected arrival time. Those got sent to a friend. I ordered a second pack from GAME during the first pre-order and was told they shipped a few days ago. I can't wait to get them! It's good that they're starting to arrive.


----------



## Claude (Dec 18, 2016)

Have any other US residents received their order? Still waiting on mine. Shipped on the 5th.


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 18, 2016)

Claude said:


> Have any other US residents received their order? Still waiting on mine. Shipped on the 5th.



A couple of people have. I'm sure the rest would be gettin them around next week.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Dec 18, 2016)

Mine hasn't arrived yet. Granted when I did order something from the EU it took roughly 3 weeks before it finally did show up. I'm still hoping it shows up though.


----------



## N a t (Dec 18, 2016)

I just really want my cards to arrive by Christmas morning, so I can present them to my sister. Bleh.


----------



## Espers (Dec 19, 2016)

Today makes it 2 weeks since they shipped and so far they haven't arrived yet. I was hoping to get them before the Christmas mail rush happened but as long as I get them before this month is out I'll be happy.


----------



## AkaneDeath (Dec 19, 2016)

Still waiting for mine to come. Hopefully they get here soon.


----------



## Deligrace (Dec 19, 2016)

Just bought them today in the store here in Netherlands!


----------



## Bunlily (Dec 19, 2016)

Deligrace said:


> Just bought them today in the store here in Netherlands!



What store? I'm close to just asking my boyfriend to buy them and he lives in the Netherlands.


----------



## Deligrace (Dec 19, 2016)

Cinmoobun said:


> What store? I'm close to just asking my boyfriend to buy them and he lives in the Netherlands.



Game Mania.
Costs €6,49


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 19, 2016)

My pack just arrived today! Took 19 days total.


----------



## Bunlily (Dec 19, 2016)

Deligrace said:


> Game Mania.
> Costs €6,49



Thank you! He's going to check tomorrow. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ichigo. said:


> My pack just arrived today! Took 19 days total.



Congrats! <3


----------



## Twisk (Dec 19, 2016)

My Sanrio cards from Game just arrived today! 
I pre-ordered them on November 14, and they shipped on November 30. Live on the East coast US.
In some ways the wait for the cards made their arrival all the sweeter  I guess the combination of it not being priority mail, international shipping, and a busy time of year for mail-service added to the time. Game does say in their email to allow up to 21 days.


----------



## Espers (Dec 20, 2016)

Going by when others shared their shipped and arrived dates hopefully by this Saturday I'll have a nice surprise in the mail. Though knowing my luck it will take the entire month to get here.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Dec 20, 2016)

Twisk said:


> My Sanrio cards from Game just arrived today!
> I pre-ordered them on November 14, and they shipped on November 30. Live on the East coast US.
> In some ways the wait for the cards made their arrival all the sweeter  I guess the combination of it not being priority mail, international shipping, and a busy time of year for mail-service added to the time. Game does say in their email to allow up to 21 days.



Congratulations!!
However, I think delivery is random with holiday deliveries, black friday orders getting out late and all that. I reordered mine on the 29th (first order placed nov.20th didn't go through) and it came Dec.12. I'm also East Coast.


----------



## Espers (Dec 20, 2016)

I asked before cards started arriving for others but for those that already gotten your cards was the city you live in listed on the package?


----------



## Bunlily (Dec 20, 2016)

It seems like a lot of Americans are receiving their cards from Game now.. I've seen a bunch of people posting (on Tumblr) that they've received theirs yesterday and today. Hopefully mine will come sometime this week.


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 20, 2016)

Ahh I'm getting anxious now. I can't wait to get them!


----------



## Jyurei (Dec 20, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can find these packs in Italy? (if they're sold there) I'll be going there soon.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 20, 2016)

I got mine...says me in 2017.


----------



## Espers (Dec 21, 2016)

My cards arrived in the mail today!! 
I'm so excited that they finally are here!


----------



## Deligrace (Dec 21, 2016)

Cinmoobun said:


> Thank you! He's going to check tomorrow.



And he has found them?
Ive specifically bought them at the Store in Zuidplein in Rotterdam


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 21, 2016)

Oooh I can't wait to order mine! The Sanrio characters and items are my favorite thing to come from the update! I hope I get Etoile so I can move her into my town <3


----------



## jupisan (Dec 21, 2016)

nostalgibra said:


> Oooh I can't wait to order mine! The Sanrio characters and items are my favorite thing to come from the update! I hope I get Etoile so I can move her into my town <3



you will get all the Sanrio characters if you order from the EU.

Still havent received mine yet but Ill  give it till Sunday.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Dec 22, 2016)

My cards finally arrived. I ordered them on the 14th of November, they shipped the 29th of November and arrived today the 22nd of December. I'm in Chicago too.


----------



## Cinnamoos (Dec 22, 2016)

Will these be restocked on GAME or ever come to the US?  I missed the last restock.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 22, 2016)

Still no cards. Did send my tracking number after emailing them for a bit a few days ago but heard nothing back since soooo.. I'll just wait.


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 22, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> Still no cards. Did send my tracking number after emailing them for a bit a few days ago but heard nothing back since soooo.. I'll just wait.



Where in the US are you located? I haven't gotten mine either.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 22, 2016)

KeatAlex said:


> Where in the US are you located? I haven't gotten mine either.



The midwest. In St. Louis.


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 22, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> The midwest. In St. Louis.



I hope we're next now that the far east and far west have gotten theirs. I'm dead center in TX.


----------



## jupisan (Dec 22, 2016)

KeatAlex said:


> I hope we're next now that the far east and far west have gotten theirs. I'm dead center in TX.


Im in FL and still no cards.


----------



## moonrisekingdom (Dec 22, 2016)

my cards arrived a few days ago, their shipping does take a little while longer than the estimated time their site gives. i got a notification that my items were on their way on november 30th.


----------



## jupisan (Dec 22, 2016)

moonrisekingdom said:


> my cards arrived a few days ago, their shipping does take a little while longer than the estimated time their site gives. i got a notification that my items were on their way on november 30th.



That was also my date, where in the US are you? also did you check the site if it got delivered


----------



## moonrisekingdom (Dec 22, 2016)

jupisan said:


> That was also my date, where in the US are you? also did you check the site if it got delivered



i'm in california. i actually didn't check the site for delivery info(i think you had to make an account for that and i just signed in as guest)


----------



## jupisan (Dec 22, 2016)

moonrisekingdom said:


> i'm in california. i actually didn't check the site for delivery info(i think you had to make an account for that and i just signed in as guest)



cool and thanks for the info.


----------



## Bunlily (Dec 22, 2016)

I think it's completely random because three people I've talked to ordered early in December and two of them have already received their cards. I ordered mine on the 8th, they shipped on the 9th and I've still yet to receive them (located on the east). I'm hoping i get them early January.


----------



## jupisan (Dec 22, 2016)

For those who got the cards. Did you guys checked the site to see if your order said delivered if you got a game account.


----------



## Ant Lady (Dec 23, 2016)

I just sent this mail to GAME: 

Dear customer service,

On 15 November I pre-ordered an item from you that was to be available from 25 November.
I paid for International Delivery (3-6 working days) as I live in Holland.

On 29 November you emailed me that the item was being packed.

On 5 December, six whole days after packaging my item, you mailed me it was on its way to me and should be with me very soon.

Today it is 23 December and it has been 14 _working_ days since you shipped and there is no sign of my package yet.

Any ideas why this takes so long?


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 23, 2016)

Ant Lady said:


> I just sent this mail to GAME:
> 
> Dear customer service,
> 
> ...



Ooh nice, keep us updated!


----------



## Ant Lady (Dec 23, 2016)

Will do!

My son just informed me he is on his way home with a pack of Sanrio cards he found locally.
I may end up with spares!


----------



## Jade_Amell (Dec 23, 2016)

> Hi Jennifer,
> 
> Thank you for your email regarding your order.
> 
> ...



This was the letter I got this morning after sending them an email a few days ago. Granted my cards arrived yesterday. But they did mention it would take at least 21 days.


----------



## jupisan (Dec 23, 2016)

ACN_Jade said:


> This was the letter I got this morning after sending them an email a few days ago. Granted my cards arrived yesterday. But they did mention it would take at least 21 days.


Glad you got your cards. When you checked again, did it say delivered on your order.
also when did they ship for you?


----------



## Jade_Amell (Dec 23, 2016)

jupisan said:


> Glad you got your cards. When you checked again, did it say delivered on your order.
> also when did they ship for you?



I ordered mine on the 14th, it got shipped on the 29th. I did not make a GAME account so I couldn't check the actual status. I went with the what the emails said.


----------



## Ant Lady (Dec 23, 2016)

ACN_Jade said:


> This was the letter I got this morning after sending them an email a few days ago. Granted my cards arrived yesterday. But they did mention it would take at least 21 days.



When I ordered it said 3-6 working days.
If I go to their Help Service page it indeed says 21 days.

Also, I sent my mail as a reply to their shipping mail, but now I see the order confirmation mail says "This mail box cannot receive replies and is not manned."
This is NOT mentioned in the packing and the shipping mails, which were sent from the same information@game.co.uk address.

Confusing!
Sent it through their website again, just in case...


----------



## Bunlily (Dec 23, 2016)

My cards came today!!!  I live in Virginia. 
Ordered on the 8th of December, Shipped on the 9th, and arrived today so it took exactly two weeks. 
Can't check my GAME account to see if it says delivered because it won't let me login for some reason. 

Edit: Checked my GAME account and it only says shipped.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 23, 2016)

Mine shipped on the 5th. The guy I emailed said contact them if they don't arrive by the 26th.


----------



## jupisan (Dec 23, 2016)

Cinmoobun said:


> My cards came today!!!  I live in Virginia.
> Ordered on the 8th of December, Shipped on the 9th, and arrived today so it took exactly two weeks.
> Can't check my GAME account to see if it says delivered because it won't let me login for some reason.
> 
> Edit: Checked my GAME account and it only says shipped.



thanks for the info.


----------



## pandapples (Dec 23, 2016)

Cinmoobun said:


> My cards came today!!!  I live in Virginia.
> Ordered on the 8th of December, Shipped on the 9th, and arrived today so it took exactly two weeks.
> Can't check my GAME account to see if it says delivered because it won't let me login for some reason.
> 
> Edit: Checked my GAME account and it only says shipped.



I also live in VA so hoping mine have arrived (in time for xmas!) for some friends


----------



## cloverette (Dec 23, 2016)

ordering them when they get back in stock after my ebay fiasco x_x


----------



## zeeble (Dec 24, 2016)

Also ordered on the 5th, located in TX. Hopefully our cards turn up tomorrow!

A question to those who have already received their cards, were they delivered by USPS or UPS?


----------



## Jade_Amell (Dec 24, 2016)

zeeble said:


> Also ordered on the 5th, located in TX. Hopefully our cards turn up tomorrow!
> 
> A question to those who have already received their cards, were they delivered by USPS or UPS?



I honestly have no idea. I live in a condo, the main entrance is locked but the mail boxes are outside the locked door. You  basically need a key to get into the actual building. I woke up late, opened the door to take my dog out and it was at my doorstep so to speak. USPS doesn't have a key to get into the building, only UPS does from what I've noticed but I usually get email notifications if I have something coming via UPS or FedEx. So I'm not sure how it got delivered.


----------



## zeeble (Dec 24, 2016)

ACN_Jade said:


> I honestly have no idea. I live in a condo, the main entrance is locked but the mail boxes are outside the locked door. You  basically need a key to get into the actual building. I woke up late, opened the door to take my dog out and it was at my doorstep so to speak. USPS doesn't have a key to get into the building, only UPS does from what I've noticed but I usually get email notifications if I have something coming via UPS or FedEx. So I'm not sure how it got delivered.



Thanks for the reply! Sounds like it was delivered by UPS/Fedex/DHL maybe? I've read elsewhere that someone received theirs by UPS as well. Either way I should probably stop stalking my mailman everyday


----------



## Bunlily (Dec 24, 2016)

zeeble said:


> Also ordered on the 5th, located in TX. Hopefully our cards turn up tomorrow!
> 
> A question to those who have already received their cards, were they delivered by USPS or UPS?



They were delivered by my local mail lady so USPS. :3


----------



## Chiana (Dec 24, 2016)

Darn! I finally decided I would indulge myself and get a pack and they are sold out?  Any word on whether or not they will restock again?


----------



## Emi (Dec 24, 2016)

I received my cards yesterday (living on the east coast!). I originally ordered on the 14th of November but there was some kind of mix up in processing which caused my order to be canceled so I had to reorder on the 29th. New order shipped on the 5th and was delivered by USPS.


----------



## KaramatsuGirl (Dec 24, 2016)

I just received my cards today after it shipped on the 7th of Dec. 

Also, I live in the southwest of the US, so it was definitely a pleasant surprise seeing as I expected to wait a lot longer after reading other's replies on not receiving their cards yet. (It was delivered by USPS, btw.)


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 24, 2016)

Mine finally arrived by USPS. Shipped on the 5th.


----------



## RedRum2514 (Dec 25, 2016)

Well, they certainly don't ship to australia, considering every time I click that link it says 
"Oops Something's Gone Wrong! We've been hit by a Blue Shell, slipped on a banana peel and now have squid ink in our eyes... be back on track shortly!" .......


----------



## jupisan (Dec 27, 2016)

Any updates guys on the cards for those who still havent received them


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 27, 2016)

jupisan said:


> Any updates guys on the cards for those who still havent received them



Nope. Haven't heard back from them yet either. Contacted them a few days ago.


----------



## pocky (Dec 27, 2016)

still out of stock
and still no NA release (which is surprising considering the cards popularity)


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 27, 2016)

I never counted on a NA release. I am curious though do all of the UK versions of cards have a chocolate smell? My sanrio cards smell different than all of my other US cards ( yes I like the fresh amiibo card smells. Judge me lol).


----------



## cIementine (Dec 27, 2016)

if anyone in the uk is looking to buy them but can't find them on the game website, i bought mine from the uk nintendo store once they'd sold out at game.


----------



## pocky (Dec 27, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> I never counted on a NA release. I am curious though do all of the UK versions of cards have a chocolate smell? My sanrio cards smell different than all of my other US cards ( yes I like the fresh amiibo card smells. Judge me lol).



A few websites said they'd be out in NA on Dec 2nd. It was all speculation (Im guessing) but I got my hopes up ;-;

Chocolate smell sounds delicious !


----------



## Flare (Dec 27, 2016)

Hopefully they're restocked...
Kinda wished they were released in the U.S. as well.


----------



## moss_asteri (Dec 27, 2016)

It's been at least 3 weeks since they shipped my order, but I still don't have it yet.


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 27, 2016)

Still no release in U.S! I try to check my local Gamestops and Sanrio store everyday, but still nothing. I'll try to ask the staff and/or call next time.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 27, 2016)

pocky said:


> A few websites said they'd be out in NA on Dec 2nd. It was all speculation (Im guessing) but I got my hopes up ;-;
> 
> Chocolate smell sounds delicious !



It had to be speculation because NA hasn't said anything about them and it's well past Dec. 2nd. And the Chocolate was a strange chocolate card smell. It is wearing off now haha.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 27, 2016)

I just gave up and bought the cards on eBay.  $34 is a lot more than $12 but at this point I just want my cards.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 27, 2016)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I just gave up and bought the cards on eBay.  $34 is a lot more than $12 but at this point I just want my cards.



I did the same for the sanrio art cards..except didn't pay quite as much since they're just artwork


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 27, 2016)

Well I'll wait until they're back in stock on Storenvy for 10.00$


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 28, 2016)

You guys can check this, they're currently out of stock though. I don't know if it's international, it showed up for me when I searched "Sanrio Amiibo Cards:.
http://www.storenvy.com/products/18...z3RzgUPOH6U-CuVaCx-cjbT6gqB_Am0JcoaAnIJ8P8HAQ


----------



## Regal (Dec 28, 2016)

Do these packs have all 6 cards like the sites say they do? (Are they random or do you get the whole set from one pack?) Super curious as I snagged a pack of ebay and want to know if I should buy more. XD


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 28, 2016)

Now, I want to buy those cards...

I would love to have Toby in one of my towns.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 28, 2016)

AccfSally said:


> Now, I want to buy those cards...
> 
> I would love to have Toby in one of my towns.



I have Toby in my town because I love cute cubs. Visit my DA if you wanna see him in game. He's great.


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 28, 2016)

Regal said:


> Do these packs have all 6 cards like the sites say they do? (Are they random or do you get the whole set from one pack?) Super curious as I snagged a pack of ebay and want to know if I should buy more. XD



Yep, it includes all the cards!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2016)

Toby is a rabbit.  Are you thinking of Marty?


----------



## zeeble (Dec 28, 2016)

Welp, still waiting on my GAME order 

Incidentally I ordered a pack from that Storenvy last week. The actual cost including shipping w/ tracking was $20.65. I think shipping without tracking was ~$18. Still better than the prices on eBay!


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 28, 2016)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Toby is a rabbit.  Are you thinking of Marty?



I am. I always do that. I have marty. I didn't move today in cuz meh


----------



## Claude (Dec 28, 2016)

Still waiting on the cards I preordered 11/16. I'm livid.


----------



## Flare (Dec 28, 2016)

Does anyone know where I coukd buy seperate cards?
Don't want to buy Japanese packs, and not get Etoile.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2016)

I was having the same thinking as I didn't wanna buy just one pack and not get Chelsea.  Oh well, I was planning on having all 6 Sanrio villagers in my second town anyway.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 28, 2016)

Ebay but you're going to have to pay a few bucks.


----------



## Bunlily (Dec 28, 2016)

Flare21 said:


> Does anyone know where I coukd buy seperate cards?
> Don't want to buy Japanese packs, and not get Etoile.



Found this and this.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 28, 2016)

expensive for one card but if it's the only one you want might as well.


----------



## jupisan (Dec 29, 2016)

I contact Game and Im asking for a full refund. Wish I got my stuff instead. Never I had a bad experience with stuff I order online.


----------



## Claude (Dec 29, 2016)

I contacted them and they told me to wait until January 10 to receive my item.

If I don't, I'll be contacting them for a replacement or refund if they're out of stock. I paid with PayPal, so worst case, I can open a case through them. It was under $15, so no big loss anyway.

Edit: They do not respond to my emails, but they are helpful in the live chat. Try that.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 29, 2016)

Claude said:


> I contacted them and they told me to wait until January 10 to receive my item.
> 
> If I don't, I'll be contacting them for a replacement or refund if they're out of stock. I paid with PayPal, so worst case, I can open a case through them. It was under $15, so no big loss anyway.
> 
> Edit: They do not respond to my emails, but they are helpful in the live chat. Try that.



Also make sure you email the correct email and not just reply to the automated messages


----------



## Rio_ (Dec 29, 2016)

I ordered on November 15, they said it shipped December 5, but I still haven't got my cards TT^TT Anyone else in Canada still waiting? I really hope they're just late and not lost in the mail or something! I'm so disappointed, I was really hoping I could move in Etoile before the new year


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 29, 2016)

Makoto said:


> I ordered on November 15, they said it shipped December 5, but I still haven't got my cards TT^TT Anyone else in Canada still waiting? I really hope they're just late and not lost in the mail or something! I'm so disappointed, I was really hoping I could move in Etoile before the new year



I'm in the US but haven't gotten em yet. I chatted with them today and they said their post has been late because of the holidays, pfft, and to check back with them tomorrow if they don't arrive by then. I've had stuff from China arrive faster by ground mail.


----------



## Rio_ (Dec 29, 2016)

KeatAlex said:


> I'm in the US but haven't gotten em yet. I chatted with them today and they said their post has been late because of the holidays, pfft, and to check back with them tomorrow if they don't arrive by then. I've had stuff from China arrive faster by ground mail.



I thought the holiday rush might have played a part... I wish they would've been more upfront to start with so I wouldn't have to worry ಥ_ಥ I'm going to give it another week and if they're still not here, I'll get in contact too (my social anxiety reaaaallly hopes it doesn't come to that .__.)


----------



## stitchmaker (Dec 29, 2016)

Makoto said:


> I ordered on November 15, they said it shipped December 5, but I still haven't got my cards TT^TT Anyone else in Canada still waiting? I really hope they're just late and not lost in the mail or something! I'm so disappointed, I was really hoping I could move in Etoile before the new year



I'm from Canada.  I got an email that mine was shipped on November 29th  from GAME UK.  They still haven't arrived.
On Monday there was no mail delivery because of the holiday.   The Hydro bill just arrived and it should have been here on Dec.17th.  It's from a local company and that's very late even with the holidays.   Most likely they be here sometime in January.  Someone did post that it took 3 weeks for a Canada delivery but that wasn't during a holiday.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 29, 2016)

My shipment from the moment I got the shipping email on the 5th took 19 days to travel from the UK to where I live in St. Louis, Missouri.  If you're not getting them in January, I'd be a bit concerned and you have every right to demand some answers.


----------



## Tapeu (Dec 30, 2016)

Gosh, my package was shipped out on the 5th this month and I'm still waiting for it /: Honestly, I'm kind of disappointed with how long the shipping is taking...


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 30, 2016)

Tapeu said:


> Gosh, my package was shipped out on the 5th this month and I'm still waiting for it /: Honestly, I'm kind of disappointed with how long the shipping is taking...



Contact them if you haven't. I was emailing and have at least 5 different rep names in my emails. I know they're telling quite a few peope their orders were lost or refunding them.


----------



## Ant Lady (Dec 30, 2016)

Update on this:



Ant Lady said:


> I just sent this mail to GAME:
> 
> Dear customer service,
> 
> ...



On the 26th they sent me a mail, telling me to wait until the 26th.

Mailed them on the 28th that I still have received nothing and that I expect the parcel is lost. Told them I would like a refund.

They replied today, saying the parcel must be lost and would I like them to ship again or a refund.

Guess I will tell them I want a refund again.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 30, 2016)

Ant Lady said:


> Update on this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They did not lose it. They told you they shipped knowing full well that they didn't have enough stock.


----------



## Rio_ (Dec 30, 2016)

stitchmaker said:


> I'm from Canada.  I got an email that mine was shipped on November 29th  from GAME UK.  They still haven't arrived.
> On Monday there was no mail delivery because of the holiday.   The Hydro bill just arrived and it should have been here on Dec.17th.  It's from a local company and that's very late even with the holidays.   Most likely they be here sometime in January.  Someone did post that it took 3 weeks for a Canada delivery but that wasn't during a holiday.



thanks for the info, I'm going to try to hold out until January ;w;


----------



## jupisan (Dec 30, 2016)

Well guess what showed up today. My cards. A month a waited for these cards. GAME would not get my business though.


----------



## Tapeu (Dec 30, 2016)

Rip. I contacted them and said they lost my package /: Wish they would notify me about it rather than me having to ask them where my package is. Is it best to ask them for a replacement or a refund in this situation?? o;


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 30, 2016)

Tapeu said:


> Rip. I contacted them and said they lost my package /: Wish they would notify me about it rather than me having to ask them where my package is. Is it best to ask them for a replacement or a refund in this situation?? o;



I feel like that's their way of saying they just didn't have enough supply to meet the demands. I feel GAME doesn't handle customer service well.


----------



## jupisan (Dec 30, 2016)

Tapeu said:


> Rip. I contacted them and said they lost my package /: Wish they would notify me about it rather than me having to ask them where my package is. Is it best to ask them for a replacement or a refund in this situation?? o;



a refund. my initial contact with them say that my package was lost too.


----------



## AquaMarie (Dec 30, 2016)

Mine have not arrived yet.  When I contacted them I was asked if I wanted a replacement or a refund, and I chose replacement.  I really want them!  This was the  reply I got: 

Thank you for your email.

I've arranged for the order to be sent to you again free of charge.

Sorry for any inconvenience caused by this.

Have a happy New Year.


----------



## Tapeu (Dec 30, 2016)

At this point, I'm just gonna get a refund and order from eBay LOL.  I don't feel like waiting for them to be back in stock and then get my replacement.


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 30, 2016)

GAME... Messy messy messy.


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 30, 2016)

Yeesh. I'm just ordering them on eBay for ?9.90!


----------



## Ant Lady (Dec 31, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> They did not lose it. They told you they shipped knowing full well that they didn't have enough stock.



Possibly, yes. 
Told them I'd buy the cards locally instead because I didn't want to spend another month waiting.

I feel sorry for the guys at customer service. 
Must be crap to have to deal with all this **** that's completely outside their control.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 31, 2016)

Ant Lady said:


> Possibly, yes.
> Told them I'd buy the cards locally instead because I didn't want to spend another month waiting.
> 
> I feel sorry for the guys at customer service.
> Must be crap to have to deal with all this **** that's completely outside their control.



I don't know why anyone would buy through GAME if you can buy them locally. If I were in the UK I'd order from Nintendo's site.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Dec 31, 2016)

pinklolipop34 said:


> Yeesh. I'm just ordering them on eBay for ?9.90!




Did you double check those? As I had a look at the link you posted on another thread and that price is only for 2 random cards as it's the Japanese pack  unless that's what you were wanting obviously. In which case ignore this


----------



## namiieco (Dec 31, 2016)

How do I invite the villagers to my town? The only options there are, are give me something, and visit in RV? Am I being stupid?? ;;


----------



## P. Star (Dec 31, 2016)

Nanako said:


> How do I invite the villagers to my town? The only options there are, are give me something, and visit in RV? Am I being stupid?? ;;



You have to ask to visit their RV, then you will get the option to move them in.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 31, 2016)

Nanako said:


> How do I invite the villagers to my town? The only options there are, are give me something, and visit in RV? Am I being stupid?? ;;



Keep in mind that even at the RV you prob can't invite anyone today since the countdown is today. You can't invite villagers to move in during special events.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 31, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> Keep in mind that even at the RV you prob can't invite anyone today since the countdown is today. You can't invite villagers to move in during special events.


I have the date changed to after new years

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is it like just by chance that you get the option or?

- - - Post Merge - - -



P. Star said:


> You have to ask to visit their RV, then you will get the option to move them in.


Thanks it worked!!


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 31, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> Did you double check those? As I had a look at the link you posted on another thread and that price is only for 2 random cards as it's the Japanese pack  unless that's what you were wanting obviously. In which case ignore this



Yeah, @Bcat told me. There is actually one that sells all 6 for ?11.00, here.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 31, 2016)

pinklolipop34 said:


> Yeah, @Bcat told me. There is actually one that sells all 6 for ?11.00, here.



It's sold out haha


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 31, 2016)

Yeah, I know


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 4, 2017)

Contacted GAME again and they are sending me a replacement. Which is fine, but man I hate waiting so long...


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 4, 2017)

Did everyone who ordered from GAME finally get them? If you haven't yet that's crazy.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 4, 2017)

Wow.  I'm very glad I didn't bother with GAME.  The ones I got on eBay were a bit pricey but at least I can be assured I'm getting them.


----------



## Ant Lady (Jan 5, 2017)

AndyP08 said:


> I don't know why anyone would buy through GAME if you can buy them locally. If I were in the UK I'd order from Nintendo's site.



When I pre-ordered from GAME, it wasn't available for pre-order in any local shops. 
Only a week after the cards were released (and GAME had just told me they had packaged my items I could order locally.
I decided to wait for the ones I had already paid for.


----------



## Claude (Jan 5, 2017)

I still haven't gotten mine. I tried asking for a refund through chat, but even though I confirmed the order number and address, they wouldn't talk to me because my fianc? was the one to place the order. So I'll have him ask for a refund today. Really, really extremely pissed off that I didn't get my cards when I preordered them November 16. I deserve them, ffs. I'll only accept a replacement if they send me a tracking number.


----------



## Faedrah (Jan 5, 2017)

I am seriously wondering how GAME even exists with their horrible practices and service. I ended up finding someone selling them on eBay, and paid a little more due to shipping costs. I got them in last week, and out of curiosity went back to GAMES site and noticed they still have not fixed the international ordering issues. Not even surprised. That company is a joke, imo.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jan 5, 2017)

I saw someone on tumblr today who was complaining because they finally got their refund for never being sent their product. I really don't want to pay $30 for a set of them, so I'm keeping my eye out on eBay.


----------



## Claude (Jan 5, 2017)

Finally got a refund. Turns out they never shipped the cards because they were out of stock. I preordered on November 16. Got an email saying they were shipped. But they were never shipped.

People who didn't preorder still ended up getting their cards. You all suck, by the way. Jk.

If the refund doesn't go through, you bet I'm going to take some serious action.

I am seething.


----------



## eastwest (Jan 5, 2017)

I ordered mine from the UK Nintendo Store, they came within three days. I would try getting them there, I'm not sure if it's the same in other countries. There is a limit on how many packs you can buy (one per customer).


----------



## Claude (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm in the US. They don't ship internationally. Now I'll never get them. Not paying $40 for them on eBay. What makes me the most angry is that people who didn't preorder got theirs but mine were out of stock?! What the hell?!

Makes me want to stop playing this stupid game.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jan 5, 2017)

Claude said:


> I'm in the US. They don't ship internationally. Now I'll never get them. Not paying $40 for them on eBay. What makes me the most angry is that people who didn't preorder got theirs but mine were out of stock?! What the hell?!
> 
> Makes me want to stop playing this stupid game.



I'm probably going to bite the bullet later today. I'm eyeing a bid that ends tonight that's currently got them for $21 or I have another seller who just wants $30 for them all outright.


----------



## steven310250 (Jan 5, 2017)

I knew GAME were cheesing their customers, so I resorted to buying japanese versions of the cards on Ebay. 30 dollars for all six seems reasonable to me since each of them are like 5 dollars, plus harder for U.S. citizens to buy because it's not available here, only UK and Japan. It's cheaper if you buy them with free economy shipping. If you really, really, want them right away it's going to cost another extra 10 dollars I believe.


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 5, 2017)

Claude said:


> Finally got a refund. Turns out they never shipped the cards because they were out of stock. I preordered on November 16. Got an email saying they were shipped. But they were never shipped.
> 
> People who didn't preorder still ended up getting their cards. You all suck, by the way. Jk.
> 
> ...



That's disgusting! I can't believe they'd do that! I'm never bothering with them again.

I got a refund for my cards too and the man on the chat said he was also sending out a replacement. We will see just how true that statement is.


----------



## Burumun (Jan 5, 2017)

For those of you who know at least one other language, maybe try buying them on European Amazon sites? I got a pack from the German Amazon site the other day, although you do have to be quick. I didn't manage to get them the day before that because I had to wait for my boyfriend to confirm I had entered his address correctly, and by the time he messaged me back (probably about 10-20 min later), they were sold out. :/

But from what I know, they aren't confirmed to come out in the US yet, are they?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 5, 2017)

Burumun said:


> But from what I know, they aren't confirmed to come out in the US yet, are they?



We haven't heard either way if they're going to come out or not.


----------



## Claude (Jan 5, 2017)

KeatAlex said:


> That's disgusting! I can't believe they'd do that! I'm never bothering with them again.
> 
> I got a refund for my cards too and the man on the chat said he was also sending out a replacement. We will see just how true that statement is.



So they can send you a replacement but for me they're out of stock? Hmm. That doesn't seem fair.
Keep us posted if you do end up receiving cards! I think the people who work the chat have no idea what they're doing.


----------



## OliviaTheCreep (Jan 5, 2017)

I just got mine I ordered from ebay I'm so hyped


----------



## stitchmaker (Jan 5, 2017)

My cards arrived from GAME today.  I was so happy that I was screaming in front of the mail box.
Mine were sent out on November 29th to the West Coast of Canada.

It's usually a 3 week wait with no holidays to Canada.  It thought they would arrive in the New Year.  The cards were in perfect condition and a happy customer.


----------



## Mekan1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Do you think they are worth it? I like 4/6 of them, but they are $10 U.S on ebay right now. Should I get 2 series 3 or the sanrio pack?


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 5, 2017)

I caved in and ordered Etoile's card from ebay. I really want the whole set, but for now I went with the cheaper option of having just her card, and also I'm super impatient and the seller is in the US so I'll get her faster than if i ordered all of the cards from Japan. One day though. 

I'm really hoping they release them in the US at some point so I can finally have them all. But I'm happy at least to be getting my baby Etoile!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 5, 2017)

I actually just ordered a complete set of 6 from Japan and they arrived in a week.  Japan can be surprisingly fast.


----------



## Bunlily (Jan 6, 2017)

I just received my blind pack of Sanrio cards from Japan that i forgot i had even purchased before i made my GAME purchase. I have an extra Etoile and Marty now, along with the Lottie sticker. Pretty good pull if i say so. xD 

I hope everyone receives their cards soon. I don't think i'll be ordering from GAME ever again, even though i did receive my cards from them. Their customer service is terrible and they aren't very trustworthy.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 6, 2017)

Now I'm definitely buying these cards. lol


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 7, 2017)

Yay, I placed an order for them!


----------



## Mutti (Jan 7, 2017)

Im glad the UK version got all 6. It would frustrate me bring like the JP version collecting them all. As i have bad luck :'(


----------



## Hanami (Jan 7, 2017)

i was hesitant to order from GAME bc i heard about its long shipping times and poor customer service so i caved in and bought the full set of cards and stickers from japan on eBay instead. ngl i was hesitant to order from eBay too bc it was 12/23 and the expected delivery date was either mid jan or late jan to early feb. i ordered on 12/23. it was shipped on 12/24 and it was delivered on 12/30.. pretty good considering it was holiday season.


----------



## moss_asteri (Jan 7, 2017)

I still haven't received my cards and it's been about one month, at least. I'm going to have to contact them soon.  I hope there are still packs on ebay.


----------



## AkaneDeath (Jan 8, 2017)

moss_asteri said:


> I still haven't received my cards and it's been about one month, at least. I'm going to have to contact them soon.  I hope there are still packs on ebay.



Same here. /sigh


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 9, 2017)

moss_asteri said:


> I still haven't received my cards and it's been about one month, at least. I'm going to have to contact them soon.  I hope there are still packs on ebay.



Contact them asap. After 21 days you should contact them.


----------



## Corrie (Jan 9, 2017)

AndyP08 said:


> Did everyone who ordered from GAME finally get them? If you haven't yet that's crazy.



I have not. Freaking GAME. I hope my order arrives soon. I'm worrying a bit.


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 9, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I have not. Freaking GAME. I hope my order arrives soon. I'm worrying a bit.



Did you preorder in Nov, or order in Dec?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 9, 2017)

Same, I bought the full set of 6 cards from a Japanese seller on eBay.  It was pricey, but the delivery expectancy was late January to early February and they came January 5th.  So, it was worth it.


----------



## Corrie (Jan 9, 2017)

KeatAlex said:


> Did you preorder in Nov, or order in Dec?



I ordered Nov 17, had the order packed Nov 29 and shipped Dec 5.

I live in Canada so dunno if that would effect anything. I've had things come from the UK that didnt take over a month.


----------



## Corrie (Jan 9, 2017)

Double post


----------



## jupisan (Jan 9, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I ordered Nov 17, had the order packed Nov 29 and shipped Dec 5.
> 
> I live in Canada so dunno if that would effect anything. I've had things come from the UK that didnt take over a month.



get in touch with GAME. it took a month for my stuff to arrive but still not ordering from them good luck, hope your cards arrive.


----------



## stitchmaker (Jan 9, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I ordered Nov 17, had the order packed Nov 29 and shipped Dec 5.
> 
> I live in Canada so dunno if that would effect anything. I've had things come from the UK that didnt take over a month.



Live in Canada and mine were sent on November 29th from Game.  Received last week.  I do live on the west coast.
Local bills were very late in December.  Another poster did say that it took 3 weeks when it wasn't a holiday.  Hopefully they'll appear this week.


----------



## Claude (Jan 10, 2017)

So messed up that I preordered November 14th and never got the cards. The refund did go through, though. I haven't touched my game since Christmas because I've been so angry. They sent me an email saying the cards shipped, took the money, and when confronted about not receiving the cards, they told me they'd never sent them out because they were "out of stock." Yet they still took my money and sent cards out to people who ordered way after I did.


----------



## nearthy (Jan 10, 2017)

Claude said:


> So messed up that I preordered November 14th and never got the cards. The refund did go through, though. I haven't touched my game since Christmas because I've been so angry. They sent me an email saying the cards shipped, took the money, and when confronted about not receiving the cards, they told me they'd never sent them out because they were "out of stock." Yet they still took my money and sent cards out to people who ordered way after I did.



 sounds awful, is your case specific, or does it happen often? and, how much does it cost in US dollars, I was thinking about getting them on ebay, I found some for 30 bucks, but if anything is cheaper, I'll try.


----------



## Bunlily (Jan 11, 2017)

nearthy said:


> sounds awful, is your case specific, or does it happen often?



From everything i've read, this is something they do very often.


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 11, 2017)

Cinmoobun said:


> From everything i've read, this is something they do very often.



Yup they did it to me too I assume. They said they got "lost" in the mail but I don't believe that anymore. They also said they're sending me a replacement which I also don't believe since they're sold out. I ended up just buying them on eBay. If for whatever reason I do get the replacement then I'll just pay it forward. DONT DEAL WITH GAME!


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jan 11, 2017)

I got a set through ebay for pretty cheap, I'm excited!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jan 11, 2017)

nearthy said:


> sounds awful, is your case specific, or does it happen often? and, how much does it cost in US dollars, I was thinking about getting them on ebay, I found some for 30 bucks, but if anything is cheaper, I'll try.



They actually have a very good reputation here and I've never had any problems using them for the last 10 years.
It seems there's been issues this time due to the popularity of the cards and the limited availability. Plus people ordering from different countries as well as this one. 
Even had problems with getting cards from Nintendo UK when they released because of the massive demand, it's not just Game


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 11, 2017)

I finally caved and bought Toby's card on eBay, since he's the only one I planned on moving into one of my towns.

Maybe someday, if the demand ever dies down, I'll get a full set.


----------



## Suyeon (Jan 11, 2017)

Ahhh... the furniture is so cute. *sigh* I only have a not-new 3ds and no scanner (working part time on a random schedule doesn't allow much leeway for spending on non-essentials). I'll exchange In-game bells for sets though, if anyone is willing?


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 11, 2017)

Suyeon said:


> Ahhh... the furniture is so cute. *sigh* I only have a not-new 3ds and no scanner (working part time on a random schedule doesn't allow much leeway for spending on non-essentials). I'll exchange In-game bells for sets though, if anyone is willing?



Once the ones I got from ebay come in, i'd be happy to let you order furniture if you wish.


----------



## Suyeon (Jan 11, 2017)

KeatAlex said:


> Once the ones I got from ebay come in, i'd be happy to let you order furniture if you wish.



Thank you! Let me know when they arrive and we'll exchange FC?


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 11, 2017)

*



I'm pretty frustrated that mine never came in.  I'm happy with the GAME store though, they gave me a refund even though there's no tracking on the shipment and therefore no way to prove that they never arrived.  I bought the full set on ebay very, very, very reluctantly.  I HATE that people bought them in-mass to re-sell at a nearly 4x higher price.  Oh well :/  If my cards randomly come in after I just spent an absurd amount of money I can sell the extra to get back at least half.  =^=  Oh well, I do love my sanrio stuff and I'm an awful collector, so I know that as much as I regret what I spent on them, I'll still cherish them long after the 3ds is obsolete.  -sigh- 




​*


----------



## mayorpochosita (Jan 15, 2017)

They're out of stock again =_= I preordered from GAME, my shipment got lost and now they can't replace it to me because they're *SOLD OUT!* .... Imagine my frustration! >.<


----------



## Bcat (Jan 15, 2017)

I am _really_ kicking myself now because right before christmas, just asfter they canceled my order, I saw a set on ebay for like $20 plus shipping. and i was really tempted...but since it was still overpaying like $5 I decided to pass and wait for a better price. Now I really truly wish I bought them because I haven't seen them at such a good price since and it was worth $5 not to deal with game again.


----------



## mocha. (Jan 15, 2017)

i know this isn't with GAME but the nintendo UK website has the sanrio 6 pack back in stock, i just ordered a pack this morning c: here's the link if ur interested


----------



## jupisan (Jan 15, 2017)

mocha. said:


> i know this isn't with GAME but the nintendo UK website has the sanrio 6 pack back in stock, i just ordered a pack this morning c: here's the link if ur interested


they dont do international shipping


----------



## Corrie (Jan 15, 2017)

Definitely contacted GAME cause my cards "shipped" at the beginning of December and I still havent gotten them. So annoying. 

Does GAME answer quick or have I basically been scammed?


----------



## Zireael (Jan 15, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Definitely contacted GAME cause my cards "shipped" at the beginning of December and I still havent gotten them. So annoying.
> 
> Does GAME answer quick or have I basically been scammed?



I have never had to contact them personally since I didn't order from them, but I don't think you've been scammed, no. I'm guessing the problem with GAME was that they didn't expect to be the only international retailer for the Sanrio cards set (in essence), and since a lot of scalpers have probably bought them in bulk with the intention of reselling, it's very likely that they underestimated their stock count and that has in turn caused some delays. Either way, I'd email them and see what's up. They should definitely give you your money back or maybe even send out a replacement. GAME is typically very reputable since they are the largest retailer for games and electronics here in the UK, so your money should be in good hands.


----------



## disneydorky (Jan 15, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Definitely contacted GAME cause my cards "shipped" at the beginning of December and I still havent gotten them. So annoying.
> 
> Does GAME answer quick or have I basically been scammed?



I pre-ordered mine before Thanksgiving and the "shipped" December 5th. They never came. I emailed them and they declared they had been "lost in the mail" and refunded me, but only the product price, I lost my shipping. I'm quite angry about it, but there isn't a lot I can do.  They responded within a day or two.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 15, 2017)

disneydorky said:


> I pre-ordered mine before Thanksgiving and the "shipped" December 5th. They never came. I emailed them and they declared they had been "lost in the mail" and refunded me, but only the product price, I lost my shipping. I'm quite angry about it, but there isn't a lot I can do.  They responded within a day or two.



You need to demand your shipping money back too. Paying shipping for a product that never arrived would be fraudulent on their end.


----------



## mayorpochosita (Jan 16, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Definitely contacted GAME cause my cards "shipped" at the beginning of December and I still havent gotten them. So annoying.
> 
> Does GAME answer quick or have I basically been scammed?



They do answer but the problem with their shipping i think is if it was international they don't provide tracking number, so that's why their packages tend to get lost, there's no way to track them so maybe even they get robbed i don't know. That's why i think happened with mine. Although that's absurd, there are more expensive packages to steal.


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 17, 2017)

AndyP08 said:


> You need to demand your shipping money back too. Paying shipping for a product that never arrived would be fraudulent on their end.



I let it go, but I should have done that. They also only refunded me the product price. And the "replacement" they sent also never arrived.


----------



## Daisy0717 (Jan 29, 2017)

It's almost Feb. and I still haven't gotten mine either. After reading all the posts here, I'm very doubtful that they're ever coming. Mine shipped on December 5th like a lot of the missing cards. I opened a case with Paypal a few days ago but nothing's happened yet. I really wanted those cards and even bought some for a friend from ebay and shipped it to them for Christmas already ;n;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm sorry guys, but eBay is the way to go.  Sure, it's more expensive, but isn't that better than never getting them at all?  I paid $34 for mine but at least they came, and only like a week after I ordered them.


----------

